# ThunderSky Li-ion. Help :)



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

I think that Thunder Sky battery's would be a good choice for my conversion

There are many models with different sizes. I'm still not sure which one to choose. 

This looks like a good option: http://www.thunder-sky.com/pdf/TS-LFP40.pdf

For 500V i would need cca. 150 of this battery cells.http://www.thunder-sky.com/pdf/TS-LFP40.pdf This would be a weight of 240 kg. 

This weight seams OK for me. 

Thunder Sky offers a MBS that can manage up to 100 cells. http://www.thunder-sky.com/products_en.asp?fid=&fid2=&page=19

Two of this devices could handle all battery cells.

But i don't know what the maximal A output of such a pack could be... Any ideas or suggestions? 

The price isn't mentioned at any point. Does anyone have a price list or experience with Thunder Sky products?


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> I think that Thunder Sky battery's would be a good choice for my conversion
> 
> There are many models with different sizes. I'm still not sure which one to choose.
> 
> ...


There are a few threads here where we've been tracking our real world experiences of TS cells. I've only got a few miles on mine so far though.

All the TS cells are rated to safely give 3C continous. So for the 40Ah cells that would be 120 amps. Of course at 500 volts this is 60,000 watts of continous power.
I'm using 45 of the 160Ah cells. So these cells can give 480 amps a piece but at only 144 volts this puts me at 69,120 watts of continous power.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Why do you need 500 volts?


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Why do you need 500 volts?


I want a very fast EV. 1/4 mile should be under 12 sec.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The White Zombie does that with about 360 volts. http://www.plasmaboyracing.com/whitezombie.php


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> The White Zombie does that with about 360 volts. http://www.plasmaboyracing.com/whitezombie.php


I want to be faster than him


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I hope you have deep pockets, and a source for A123 cells, because I don't think TS is going to cut it.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> I hope you have deep pockets, and a source for A123 cells, because I don't think TS is going to cut it.


As you suggested, I started a new thread to get answers on my questions. 

Take a look: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...tions-questions-and-doubts-27791.html?t=27791


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah I wouldn't go for thundersky for a drag car. They are high energy but not high power. You would be better off with a smaller pack that has a higher C rating (like 8-10C) so you get more amps and less weight. The thundersky cells won't like putting out big amps...


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

I found this site it is for becoming a sales person for li-ion polymer batteries i am no good at sales and dont have the backing but maybe you do http://www.tradeeasy.com/search/selling/rechargeable batteries-p5.html


----------

